# Note su 2004.1 Stage3+GRP

## randomaze

Dato che ho installato ieri una 2004.1 stage3+GRP posto alcune note sull'installazione.

Preciso che come CD ho usato l'universal "grosso" e il packages per P4, volutamente non ho configurato la rete in fase di installazione.

Kernel 2.6

Il kernel 2.6.5 presente nel CD risulta masked nello snapshot, quindi per emergerlo occorre fare:

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge development-sources

```

il 2.4.25 non dovrebbe presentare problemi.

Pacchetti GRP

I packages da installare con il liveCD (lilo/grub, genkernel, cron e logger) sono presenti come sorgenti e verranno quindi ricompilati (almeno, se c'era il binario GRP io non lo ho trovato...). 

Nel CD dei precompilati i pacchetti sono nella directory All/ e non packages/All come specificato nel manuale (ma vanno comunque destinati alla directory /usr/portage/packages/All)

```
#cp /mnt/cdrom/All /usr/portage/packages/All

```

Se qualcuno ha delle correzioni o delle aggiunte faccia pure  :Smile: 

Seguono le aggiunte, ritrovabili in questo stesso thread oppure nel forum....

Problemi con le GlibC

A quanto pare parecchie persone che hanno messo lo stage3 hanno riscontrato problemi su una discrepanza delle directory relative alle librerie, infatti alcune cose venivano cercate in:

```

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.2

```

e altre in:

```

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.2

```

La possibile soluzione "pulita" (Grazie a idum e gli altri ) dovrebbe essere quella di sistemare le chiamate per le varie architetture con:

```

/sbin/fix_libtool_files.sh `gcc -dumpversion` --oldarch i386-pc-linux-gnu

/sbin/fix_libtool_files.sh `gcc -dumpversion` --oldarch i486-pc-linux-gnu

/sbin/fix_libtool_files.sh `gcc -dumpversion` --oldarch i586-pc-linux-gnu 

```

e poi sistemare le ultime discrepanze con:

```

/sbin/fix_libtool_files.sh 3.3.2

```

altrimenti resta la soluzione sporca (sconsigliata, sopratutto se avete un compilatore differente come il nuovo 3.3.3):

```

#ln -s /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.2 \

         /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.2

```

Scheda di Rete

Al boot del LiveCD la scheda di rete viene erroneamente assegnata alla firewire (  :Exclamation:  ), per risolvere occorre fare:

```

rmmod eth1394

modprobe latuascheda

```

----------

## idum

Una osservazione da niubbo  :Smile: 

Ma conviene partire dalle GRP oppure partire dallo stage 2? Voglio dire: l'ottimizzazione che si vorrebbe per il proprio sistema fino a che punto si perde con l'utilizzo dei files precompilati? E se uno poi fa un upgrade emerge world il sistema si va a ricompilare i pacchetti con le ottimizzazioni?

Scusate la stupidità della domanda, ma sto imparando  :Smile: 

Idum

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Piu' che altro io lo vedo come metodo per avere un sistema funzionante in poco tempo. Dopo avere fatto un'installazione cosi' io farei un emerge sync e world

----------

## idum

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Piu' che altro io lo vedo come metodo per avere un sistema funzionante in poco tempo. Dopo avere fatto un'installazione cosi' io farei un emerge sync e world

 

Quindi non mi conviene, dovessi reistallare, partire dallo stage2, ma e' meglio prendere uno stage3 per il tuo processore e poi riaggiornare con emerge? dov'e' la differenza fra i due metodi: partire dallo stage2 e partire dallo stage3? 

Sta cosa un pizzico mi sfugge.

Idum

----------

## Danilo

 *idum wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   Piu' che altro io lo vedo come metodo per avere un sistema funzionante in poco tempo. Dopo avere fatto un'installazione cosi' io farei un emerge sync e world 
> 
> dov'e' la differenza fra i due metodi: partire dallo stage2 e partire dallo stage3? 
> 
> Sta cosa un pizzico mi sfugge.
> ...

 

Alla fine ci metti piu' tempo di compilazione ma meno tempo che perdi tu.

Intanto installi in poco tempo GRP 3, configuri il tutto ed il sistema e' pronto...

Poi la notte (un fine settimana che stai fuori, se hai kde) lanci l'emerge e lui ti aggiorna il tutto, a quel punto un etc-update per risolvere l'aggiornamento dei files di configurazione ed hai fatto tutto...

In pratica non aspetti davanti al monitor tra una fase e l'altra.

Io stesso alla mia prima installazione valida usai questo metodo. Non ricordo se Fedeliallalinea stesso o Shev mi risposero cosi' quando feci la tua stessa domanda. 

Il comando da dare dopo grp3 e'

```

emerge -D system 

```

Prende e ti ricompila anche il gcc...

----------

## idum

ok  :Smile:  molte grazie per l'info, procederò così allora.

----------

## idum

La soluzione "sporca" pero' non va bene, perche' non risolve il problema della chiamata alle librerie 3.3.2 quando hai il compilatore gcc 3.3.3.

Quindi ad occhio mi sa che conviene sempre seguire la riga pulita, soprattutto se prima uno ha fatto un emerge -uDv system che gli ha aggiornato il compilatore.

Dunque io ho avuto molti altri problemi per varie discrepanze nell'installazione con stage3 2004.1 e successivo aggiornamento.

Ad esempio  qui  ho dovuto riemergere:

```

emerge dev-perl/XML-Parser 

```

per sistemare alcune librerie,

e  qui  ho dovuto cancellare e riemergere:

```

emerge unmerge DBI 

emerge -deep --update DBD-mysql 

```

per problemi con perl (in ques'ultimo caso pero' non so se e' un bug di tutti o solo di quelli che hanno installato il sistema con lo stage3).

Infine ho un altro problema con Koffice, ma aspetto di aver aggiornato tutto quanto per vedere se si sistema da solo. Piu' tardi vi posto qualcosa.

Saluti

Idum

----------

